# Battlefield 2 Install Error Message (HELP!)



## IMAKILLACLOWN (Feb 1, 2011)

So, I just bought Battlefield 2: The Complete Collection about 5 days ago. Ever since I've tried to install it, I keep getting the same error message at the exact same spot. The Message reads:

FileError: C:\Program Files\EA Games\Battlefield 2\BF2Vef7d.rra 2, 
Retry?

No matter how many times I click yes to retry, this message doesn't go away. Can someone help me please?!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you running the setup as an Administrator?


----------



## IMAKILLACLOWN (Feb 1, 2011)

I did that three times and now it gives me the error:

Failed to install Battlefield 2, please try again from the beginning


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Are there any scratches on the disk(s)? This may cause files on the disk to become corrupt and hence cause this error.

Also please post your full system specs, thanks.


----------



## IMAKILLACLOWN (Feb 1, 2011)

Nope. No scratches on the disc

Model: Dell XPS 400
CPU: Pentuim D 2.8 GHz
Mainboard: Intel i945P
RAM: 3 GB.
Hard Drive: 350 GB SATA
Video: Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT
Sound: SigmaTel High Definiton Audio Device
CD Drive: Optiarc AD-7260S
Power Supply: 400W
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Try the discs on an other system first if you can, it might just be that its a faulty disc since you have this issue from the moment you bought it?

Give it a go in an other computer, if it does the same your disc is faulty and you should get it replaced.

If it works good on an other computer, post it up here and well help you out further.


----------

